
Interactive Guide to Tetris in ClojureScript - doppp
http://shaunlebron.github.io/t3tr0s-slides/
======
skratlo
Thanks mate! This is amazing, I'm going to use this to turn people into
Clojurists.

------
undershirt
i'm adding three more slides to flesh out the trickier stuff soon

~~~
reitzensteinm
This is awesome! I'm wondering what you used to lay out the code, while
keeping track of which part of it has the mouse over the top? For instance,
pprint will just give you a string back.

~~~
undershirt
Thanks, I actually don't have a general solution for doing this. The code in
the slide is specified with markup, so the usual events apply for detecting
mouseover.

------
jjnoakes
How does one browse the slides on mobile?

------
agumonkey
Probably the first tutorial that makes me want a tutorial to create that kind
of tutorials.

------
learningman
Awesome! What graphics library are you using?

